# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La CHE detecta en Aragón 114 zonas inundables que afectan a un centenar de cascos urbanos

## sergi1907

Lun, 27/06/2011

Heraldo de Aragón

Un estudio de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro ha identificado en Aragón 114 zonas con riesgo «significativo» de sufrir inundaciones que suman más de 500 kilómetros de ríos, arroyos, ramblas y barrancos. Según la información recopilada por la CHE, cuando sube el nivel del agua esos cauces puede provocar afecciones en un centenar de cascos urbanos y en otras infraestructuras de interés como carreteras, puentes, polígonos industriales, cámpines o zonas de acampada. 

El informe, realizado en cumplimiento de una directiva comunitaria aprobada en 2007, define todos aquellos tramos fluviales de la cuenca -375 en total- en los que será obligatorio elaborar mapas de peligrosidad que los clasifiquen en función de la probabilidad de inundación; mapas de riesgo que describan los efectos potenciales de las riadas; y planes de gestión que permitan minimizar los daños personales, económicos y ambientales. 

Esos planes deberán coordinar a las distintas administraciones implicadas y tendrán que estar a probados en todas las cuencas a finales de 2015. Por eso el estudio de la CHE es solo el primer paso de un proceso que durará otros cuatro años y que también se está desarrollando en la parte aragonesa de la demarcación del Júcar -ahí se ha identificado una sola zona de riesgo: los ríos Turia y Alfambra a la altura de Teruel-. 

La directiva europea sobre inundaciones establece que a finales de este año todos los estados miembros tendrán que haber realizado una evaluación preliminar de sus cuencas que proporcione un primer diagnóstico del riesgo potencial existente en cada zona. Ese primer estudio debe utilizar la información ya disponible, y se ha redactado siguiendo una metodología común fijada por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente para todas las confederaciones. 96.000 kilómetros estudiados «El objetivo era hacer un diagnóstico de la situación definiendo todos aquellos tramos de río con un riesgo significativo -explica la directora del proyecto en la demarcación del Ebro, Marisa Moreno-. Para ello no solo se han estudiado los 13.000 kilómetros de ríos que componen la red principal de la cuenca, sino también otros 83.000 kilómetros de cauces secundarios». 

Una vez analizada toda la demarcación, la CHE ha tenido que decidir cuáles son los tramos que requieren una especial atención, y en esa priorización ha sopesado tanto el riesgo potencial de inundaciones como el que se deduce de los antecedentes históricos. Además, también se han tenido en cuenta la vulnerabilidad, ya que las zonas habitadas o con infraestructuras de comunicaciones son mucho más sensibles a las riadas que los bosques de ribera o las áreas en las que predominan las parcelas agrícolas. 

Para la evaluación de todos esos factores, la Confederación ha estudiado el catálogo nacional de inundaciones históricas -que en la cuenca del Ebro incluye unos 600 episodios-; los planes autonómicos de protección civil; los distintos usos del suelo; la geomorfología asociada a los cauces; y los estudios de inundabilidad o de otro tipo que ya se han hecho en muchos ríos de la cuenca. Además, la CHE también ha hecho una encuesta entre el personal de su guardería fluvial. 

Todo ese proceso, desarrollado en coordinación con las comunidades autónomas, ha llevado a definir en toda la demarcación 375 áreas con riesgo significativo de inundación que suman más de 1.300 kilómetros de ríos. A pesar de que Aragón acapara casi el 50% del territorio de la cuenca, las 114 zonas de peligro que están dentro de la Comunidad solo suponen el 30% de la cifra total de tramos sensible y el 37% de su longitud lineal. 

Como era de esperar, en ese listado aparece todo curso medio del Ebro a su paso por la provincia de Zaragoza y numerosos tramos de otros cauces principales como el Cinca, el Gállego, el Jalón, el Huerva, el Jiloca... Sin embargo, también se han incluido ramblas, arroyos y barrancos mucho menos conocidos que sin embargo pueden suponer una amenaza para un centenar de poblaciones como Cariñena, La Puebla de Alfindén, Nuez de Ebro, Báguena, Velilla de Cinca... Se pueden consultar en internet La propuesta de la CHE puede consultarse en la web del organismo y estará tres meses en información pública. Una vez resueltas las alegaciones que se reciban, pasará a ser el documento definitivo que definirá en qué áreas habrá que elaborar los mapas de riesgo y de peligrosidad exigidos por Europa para 2013. 

A diferencia de la evaluación preliminar que se acaba de presentar, esos mapas sí requerirán estudios específicos allí donde no se hayan hecho aún. Una vez completados, se lanzará la tercera y última fase del proceso: la elaboración de los planes de gestión para minimizar los daños en caso de avenida. 

En toda la cuenca se han definido 375 áreas de riesgo «significativo» A finales de 2015, cada uno de esos tramos deberá tener mapas que describan y evalúen el peligro y planes para minimizar los daños.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/89084

----------


## REEGE

Interesante noticia... Es lo de siempre y lo que según todos ellos "No tiene solución"... O no quieren dársela!!
Por todo el país igual.

----------

